# Finally pics of my new texas



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

If you've floated around the forums and paid much attention in the past two weeks you'd have probably heard of the killer unidentified cichlid (later identified as a texas) that beat the sh*t out of some dude's reds when he put it in the tank. Specifically



> Well When i bought my tank the guy i got it from gave me like an 8 inch cichlid... I tried getting rid of them and gave them to some guy .. he ended up giving it back to me cause it was eating his fish..(tetras) and so i threw him back in the p tank.. well 2 mins being in there... it grabbed one of my biggest p's by the back and just yelled it there.. for like a minute... swam around the tank a little bit and then just dropped the p.. the p's didnt look like he was trying to get away just sorta chillin in its mouth... I was like wtf


While in the process of picking it up one of the friends of the former owner (tinylilredbellies who was very cool about the whole thing considering he didn't want the fish at all and it was messing with the fish he DID want) also mentioned that it grabbed another piranha by the tail and smashed the p into the side of the aquarium. So yeah, he's a pretty bad ass fish and he's been at my place for about 24 hours now. When he stopped thrashing around and smashing into things he's actually pretty settled and I'm giving him a few weeks to heal up before I sell him for like 10 bucks to somebody. He flared at my cichlids across the room in another tank earlier so I'm doubting he's a fish you could keep with anything other than a very heavy rock.

I've got him in a 20 gallon currently (too small I know, but better than a piranha tank) which is bare except for a clay pot I gave him to hide behind and some black gravel. He rewarded my kind heartedness by bashing the clay pot into the aquarium glass last night and pushing all the gravel in the tank to one side of the aquarium. He's spunky and I like em, it's a god damn shame I can't hold on to him









I figured since he's a fight starting prick from texas I'd name him Dubya


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

This guy honestly spends more time staring at his reflection than I do, and that's an impressive accomplishment believe me


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

So far he's yet to eat but I attribute that to stress as I've put pellets, tubifex worms, krill and even spirulina discs in there but he doesn't seem the least bit interested. I'll keep trying until he eats but I figure he's still a little shook up from all the moving, fish fighting, fin nips and being transported in a bucket in my car.

My apologies for the shitty look of the tank, it was put together in a huge rush as I wasn't expecting to be getting this fish until maybe an hour before I left to pick it up.


----------



## sourbugs (Aug 10, 2004)

> I figured since he's a fight starting prick from texas I'd name him Dubya












Good call with the rescue twitcho, too good of a fish to let suffer, If i was in a better position id pick him up for sure


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah I talked to big als today to see about a trade in if all sales fall through and it seemed to be going ok until they asked about temperament. I said I didn't know too well since I dont have it with other fish but explained the history and they seemed pretty turned off by the idea. No biggie, I'm sure I'll be able to advertise enough to sell the guy as he's a beatiful fish, and as an added bonus I get to keep a fish I wouldn't have otherwise for just a little while


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

he looks alot better now but the other picture wasnt such good quality anyways

but even beat up its still a really nice lookin fish .

good work on the save


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

once he gets healed up that is going to be a very nice looking carpintis


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

By the way if any of you guys reading this thread are interested, I'll be selling him in a month. If there is shipping involved I'll give him away for free and you just pay shipping. I only paid 5 bucks for the guy so having a cool fish for a month is worth that to me.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thats one coooool fish









if only i lived closer.....








if only i had a tank for him.......









What a character.









Good luck elTwitcho, thats one nice fish, wouldnt be suprised to hear you find a way to keep him.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that guy sounds like a killer


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

Very glad to hear about this, I've been following the story.

If he doesn't eat soon, try some redworms or nightcrawlers. Every cichlid I've ever had has eaten them when they wouldn't eat anything else. I think the wiggling is just too much for them to turn down!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> (too small I know, but better than a piranha tank)


agreed :nod:

He should eat, doesn't look to be starving either. A shame he's had such a sorted life.

Lemmywinks, do you really think he's a carpintis? It seems so tough to tell these days (I have both but I'm still confused! ).


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

acestro said:


> Lemmywinks, do you really think he's a carpintis? It seems so tough to tell these days (I have both but I'm still confused! ).


 Looks alot like one to me. spots look pretty big and it looks pretty blue. but I huess the coloring could be from the flash. but like you said it is pretty hard to tell since alot of the fish being sold as both texas and carpintis are crosses. much like red devils and midas.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That pic was taken without a flash, as are all my pictures.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> That pic was taken without a flash, as are all my pictures.


then in that case it is a carpintis or a cross. cyanoguttatum dont usualy have that blue tint on them


----------



## BootyBandit (Aug 29, 2004)

If your having trouble with that fish not eating it might be because carpintis dont eat meat try feeding it a Spirulina based food.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

BootyBandit said:


> If your having trouble with that fish not eating it might be because carpintis dont eat meat try feeding it a Spirulina based food.


 they will eat high protein foods









but yes a good idea is to feed them something like spirulina tablets or something like that also


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > Lemmywinks, do you really think he's a carpintis? It seems so tough to tell these days (I have both but I'm still confused! ).
> ...


 It's such a mess, you're right about the RD/Midas comparison!

Is it eating yet?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Not as of yet, but he's spitting a ton of gravel so I get the impression he's interested in eating just hasn't bothered going to the surface to look for food. I put in some flakes so they'll sink and get mixed with the gravel he's filtering in his mouth so hopefully he'll get some food that way. I've also got some spirulina discs I'll throw in right now to see if that helps


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Thats a Carpinte,... and very nice one!!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

leave the light off and toss some food in.


----------

